# first course of steroids.



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

just started my first course of steroids, got deca from lixus labs, thats all! should i have combined it with something else or should i still see a good gain in strenght and size? also what day should i inject, training day or rest day or would it not matter?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Have you already started or just got (some of) the tools for the job?


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

started mate, third jab yesterday there


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

has anyone any ideas if i should continue with the deca or get some test and start over again?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

How often have you been jabbing?

You've gone about it the wrong way IMO. People do run deca on it's own but I wouldn't advise it. I'm no expert but I think this will be the general pov.

If I were you I would pack it in, get some test & start over.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

paddy2010 said:


> just started my first course of steroids, got deca from lixus labs, thats all! should i have combined it with something else or should i still see a good gain in strenght and size? also what day should i inject, training day or rest day or would it not matter?


jab when ever you want.

gains will be fine.

should have used it with test on a 2:1 ratio (to see how body likes nandro as no test you may get deca dik)


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

and do a bit more research next time too for your own health


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

you should have ran test or sust with it. can you get any test to introduce to your cycle? maybe some test E?? deca shuts you down hard and test may help keep your libido up aswell as greatly enhance gains.


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

once a week at 300mg. thinking of packing it in, all ive noticed is a bit of insomnia fs lol. but not that i expected to see a strenght and size gain until four or five weeks into it! what test do you reckon i should get, testoviron? and then do the pct after?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

some get erectile dysfunction when using just deca or more deca than test... personally I would run test with deca... you will get gains running just deca but the norm is to use it with another compound...


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

you really should have soghtadvice beforehand. test should be in the course 500mg to 300mg deco ratio.

you will likely find yourselfunableto get an erection if you dont add it.


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i will stop and wait a few weeks untl i get some test e and start over with a pct cycle at the end.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Test E or C - 500mg 12 weeks

Deca - 250mg 10 weeks (300mg is fine if that is the concentration of what you have)

2 weeks off

PCT (mg per day, per week)

Clomid - 100/50/50/50

Nolva - 20/20/20/20

It would be advisable to get some Adex & run at 0.5mg EOD or E3D. Also hCG @ a dose of 1000iu every 5-7 days. Drop the both of these before starting PCT.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

milner575 said:


> and do a bit more research next time too for your own health


Errrr:confused1: Is that not what hes doing now?????

Nice helpful post..

To Op, would be more benefitial all round to add some test to cycle. Min 500mg a week..

Deca alone can shut you down, But ist not a given and I do know plenty that actually get increased sex drive

But you wont know until it stoo late, so add some test:thumbup1:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

good man.


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks alot lads! lol thanks jw, my sex drive is through the roof at the minute so dont really want that to change haha.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> you should have ran *test or sust* with it. can you get any test to introduce to your cycle? maybe some test E?? deca shuts you down hard and test may help keep your libido up aswell as greatly enhance gains.


sust is test


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> sust is test


 lol. i meant to put test P


----------

